# What do you do?



## w.bob (Sep 2, 2008)

What do you do on those long flights to pass the time? 

I will be on a 10 hr flight from NJ to Honolulu. I plan on some reading, Ipod, sleep.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 2, 2008)

w.bob said:


> What do you do on those long flights to pass the time?



Puzzle books (My favorite is Good Time Puzzles by Dell), Sudukos, iPod videos (downloaded Sopranos and The Office), iPod audio books and music, trashy novels, and sleep when I can.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 2, 2008)

That's about it. Maybe a movie or two. Wear compression socks and loose fitting shoes- I like Crocs. Get up and walk back to the galley every 2-3 hours at least to keep circulation in your legs. I prefer an aisle seat for this reason.

Carry an empty water bottle and fill it after you go through security. Drink 6-8 oz. per hour. Airplane air is dry. Take it easy on alcohol.

If you have a airplane setting on your cell phone, you can explore those games you've been ignoring. If no airplane setting, leave it off. Handheld games are available and cheap. Draw poker or Sudoku are my favs.

Try to adjust to the new time zone as much as you can for a few days before you  go. There's what, 5-or 6 hours time difference?

Have fun in Hawaii!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Judy (Sep 2, 2008)

A paperback book and noise canceling headphones with an MP3 player - block out extraneous noise and read, listen to music, audio books, and/or whatever the airline offers in audiovisual entertainment.


----------



## derb (Sep 2, 2008)

Noise cancelling headphone.  suggest panasonic hc-500 avail from JR electronics for $99. I tried Bose, anc-7 and others and the panasonic was as good or better than the rest.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 2, 2008)

Eat, sleep, read and watch the movie (if it's bearable).


----------



## wackymother (Sep 2, 2008)

Sometimes I borrow my DD's Nintendo DS and do NY Times crossword puzzles on it. The game times you and gives you a grade on how you do on each puzzle, so that's fun. 

I have a little portable video player with a four-hour charge, so occasionally I bring that and watch a not-too-challenging movie or some TV shows. 

I like to bring catalogs and "shop." I also like to read newspapers that I don't usually get to read--the Wall Street Journal, the New York Observer, whatever is available. 

Some people knit or do needlework, but I don't have the patience, I'm afraid!


----------



## TerriJ (Sep 2, 2008)

Watch both movies they will show and also the sit coms or news reels.


----------



## w.bob (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. There are a few I will use to help the time go by.


----------



## Judy (Sep 3, 2008)

Luanne said:


> Eat, sleep, read and watch the movie (if it's bearable).


If your airline still supplies food.  My flights don't   I have to bring a picnic.:whoopie: 



			
				wackymother said:
			
		

> Some people knit or do needlework, but I don't have the patience, I'm afraid!


Will TSA allow knitting needles through security?


----------



## Luanne (Sep 3, 2008)

Judy said:


> If your airline still supplies food.  My flights don't   I have to bring a picnic.:whoopie:



I'll take my food however I can get it.  Provided by the airline, or brought on by me.  




> Will TSA allow knitting needles through security?



You can check the TSA website, but I believe they will allow them.


----------



## lprstn (Sep 3, 2008)

Me and DH take our PSP (hand held game systems) and watch movies on them! Its great, its portable, and all of us have our own.  The little ones (ages 4,7,) play on their leapsters.  I also read, play cards with my DH and Son or tic/tac/toe, connect the dots, or hangman.


----------



## Aussiedog (Sep 3, 2008)

*leave the paperbacks!*

Flight attendants really appreciate it when you leave your already-read paperbacks behind  

Ann


----------



## Luanne (Sep 3, 2008)

Aussiedog said:


> Flight attendants really appreciate it when you leave your already-read paperbacks behind
> 
> Ann



I do this not only when I fly, but when I travel.  I load up on paperbacks that I've book at used book stores, or at our library book sales.  Then, when I'm finished I just leave the book at whatever timeshare we're in.  Leaves room for some of the goodies I usually bring home. :whoopie:


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 4, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> Puzzle books (My favorite is Good Time Puzzles by Dell), Sudukos, iPod videos (downloaded Sopranos and The Office), iPod audio books and music, trashy novels, and sleep when I can.



FYI, since my iPod doesn't last for 12 hours, I bought a nifty device that operates on AA batteries that extends the amount of viewing/listening time indefinitely. (I've used it for about 36 hours and have yet to replace the batteries on the device.)


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 4, 2008)

w.bob said:


> What do you do on those long flights to pass the time?



On long flights, I like to try to join a certain club, but won't mention the name online.


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 5, 2008)

I like to book my long flights for overnight.  I sleep, might take some excedrin p.m.  

I read bring a good book and will take a magazine, bring my dvd/computer and watch a movie.  We listened to books on cds when we drove from Canada to Utah, I was suprised how fast the time went by.  So I will probably bring one of those along.


----------



## philemer (Sep 5, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> On long flights, I like to try to join a certain club, but won't mention the name online.



Why would you post this and NOT mention the club?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 5, 2008)

I have some options because I'm self-employed and bill by the hour.

I try to manage my work tasks so that I can do billable work on the airplane.  Tasks such as reviewing reports and preparing correspondence are easy to do on an airplane; in fact I can often be even more productive with that.  If I have an exit row seat, I can even get work done on my laptop.

If I can't do billable work, I at least try to do some administrative and planning tasks; some of the more mundane stuff that I often put off doing when I'm in my normal work mode.  Again a plane flight provides a good opportunity to catch up on a lot of that stuff.

If doing work on the plane means that I don't need to farm out the task to someone else to do in my absence, then that's added revenue for me.  If I can stay productive on the plane I can generate enough extra money to cover the cost of the flight.  That makes the high air fares pill a lot easier to swallow.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 5, 2008)

philemer said:


> Why would you post this and NOT mention the club?



Mile High Club


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 5, 2008)

Eat, drink, watch a movie (if there are any good ones) sleep.

Cheers


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 5, 2008)

*A Mile High Is Way Up There.*




philemer said:


> Why would you post this and NOT mention the club?


It's not that kind of club. 

The way you join is by doing a certain activity, with a willing partner, at a certain high altitude -- in an airplane, say 1 mile or so up off the ground. 

You do that & -- _WHAP !_ -- you're in the club. 

I've always had a suspicion that the people doing that aren't talking about it & the people talking about it aren't doing it. 

But I can't prove it. 

_Full Disclosure *:*_  I'm not in the club. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 5, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Mile High Club



You guessed correct!...my secret is out.

By the way...that was fascinating reading on Wikipedia...I actually learned the origin of the term.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 5, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> I've always had a suspicion that the people doing that aren't talking about it & the people talking about it aren't doing it.



I am also a member of another club...I will call it the "65mph Club" or better yet the "I-95 Club"....use your imagination.

My membership in these clubs, including a few others like the "Department Store Dressing Room Club" were done done during my college years.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 5, 2008)

*Automatic Pilot.*




Steamboat Bill said:


> I will call it the "65mph Club" or better yet the "I-95 Club".


Sounds like _Cruise Control_ is a more convenient auto accessory than people might realize. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

